# Cosmo and Radar - 2xmini lops - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: male.
Age(s): 1 year old. 
Name(s): Cosmo and Radar 
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated. 
Reason for rehoming: They have been boarded with us for over a month whilst their owners moved house, however the accommodation they moved into did not allow pets so they were signed over to us
Will the group be split: No. 
Other: These boys are very friendly and playful and need a home together.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Another moving house excuse, poor boys. Surely the owners would have known or thought to check before moving into the house whether they could take pets. 

Hope these gorgeous boys find a good home.


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

So sad I will ask around my contacts re: responsible rehoming possibilities.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww they are gorgeous!! They look like little Alans 

Hope they find a home soon


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very interested in these two! I will pm you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> Very interested in these two! I will pm you.


It's best to phone the rescue as Anna doesn't come on everyday


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh ok, thank you!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like these gorgeous boys are coming to live with me this weekend!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw I'm so glad. I'm coming over to Anna's on Saturday and would SO have had these 2 gorgeous ones in a flash!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow quick work! so glad they've found a new home


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

They are settling in well! Radar seems the more outgoing one, very confident, curious little boy! But both very fond of their food.


----------

